# Hello



## benjl (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello all,

Been a coffee lover for some time, and this year I started down the espresso route on a fairly restricted budget. I've got myself a Gaggia coffee deluxe (it was free! I stripped it down and replaced all the gaskets and descaled, magically seems to still work after I reassembled it) and was given a dualit 75015 which I've attempted to modify for an espresso grind. Results aren't amazing yet, and think I might be looking for a new grinder before long, but hey, it's a start!

Looking forward to getting to know the science/art.

Ben


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, yes a grinder is pretty much more important than the actual espresso machine.

when you get up to 5 posts you will be able to see the for sale section here, maybe you could pick up a second hand grinder here.


----------



## benjl (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah, I thought that might be the case. I'll have a look at the for sale section when I can afford to


----------

